# Workshop wood storage racking



## bodgermatic (11 Aug 2007)

I've got piles of wood all over my workshop, so I thought it was time to do something about it, so I've designed this racking to tidy it all up. The space at the back is large enough to take a whole sheet of 8'x4'. The framing is 45mm x 45mm square planed, the brackets are 12mm ply and are attached to the framing with twin tenons with through dowels.







I'd really appreciate any comments from either a practical usability perspective, or from a construction perspective. I basically have no idea what I'm doing, so some confirmation that I'm on the right track would be good :lol: 

Sketchup file for those who are that way inclined:

http://www.btinternet.com/~cdelston/Racking.skp


----------



## Chris Knight (11 Aug 2007)

I think you will find it hard to remove sheets of ply from behind the horizontal planks once there are more than a few of each as you will find it difficult to grab the sheet with enough purchase. 

Equally, it will be hard to insert a sheet into a number of others although you could ease this task by making the "floor" of the sheet storage area continuous - that is, use a piece of ply to provide a smooth surface for sheets to be slid over.

The small fingers on the ends of the brackets are redundant and will make it very hard to remove the lowermost plank if you have more than a couple lying on the brackets.


----------



## jasonB (11 Aug 2007)

I would consider reversing it round. Have solid timber stored between the uprights, a series of holes to take steel tube (see the thread from a few days ago) which will allow the shelves to be adjusted.

Sheet materials can then be stacked against the side of the rack, extend the bottom rails out so the boards are off the ground.

Jason


----------



## bodgermatic (11 Aug 2007)

waterhead37":2rp86dwc said:


> I think you will find it hard to remove sheets of ply from behind the horizontal planks once there are more than a few of each as you will find it difficult to grab the sheet with enough purchase.
> 
> Equally, it will be hard to insert a sheet into a number of others although you could ease this task by making the "floor" of the sheet storage area continuous - that is, use a piece of ply to provide a smooth surface for sheets to be slid over.



Good idea, I have and old melamine desk surface I can use which will lower the friction.



waterhead37":2rp86dwc said:


> The small fingers on the ends of the brackets are redundant and will make it very hard to remove the lowermost plank if you have more than a couple lying on the brackets.



Yes, I'm not sure where I got the bracket finger idea from.


----------



## bodgermatic (11 Aug 2007)

I've incorporated both sets of suggestions, first Jason's:






This is slightly different that I think you were suggesting, but I was uncomfortable having the board storage at the front on brackets because I was intending to have the uprights fixed to the workshop wall. So instead I've doubled the frame, with the rear half for board storage, and the front half for stock. The front and middle uprights will have holes for steel rod as you suggested, any suggestions on rod diameter?

And secondly Waterheads's:






I have to say, that I'm leaning towards the second one at present, but I'm still refining my ideas, so I'm very open to further suggestions.

Thanks both for your helpful comments so far


----------



## tim (11 Aug 2007)

Two comments:

Sheet storage as drawn will be a pain because you have limited wiggle room and unless you have 8ft clear next to your rack you'll need to slide boards out at some kind of diagonal. 

You haven't put dims on the drawing but if as you say your stock is 45mm square I estimate that its c 100- 150mm between the uprights for sheet storage which would only give you storage for very few sheets - because they won't sit absolutely straight up anyway.

Mine is based on this design:





Re timber storage I use these standards:

http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?id=26903&ts=46501

You could screw the uprights to your frame and adjust as necessary.

Hope that helps.

Cheers

Tim


----------

